# Black and White Background - Colour Subject!



## mad_max247 (Sep 22, 2007)

Im probably not the first to post this but in photoshop, if you import and image, duplicate the layer, then desaturate the top layer, then select the top layer and then select the eraser, you can erase the top black and white layer off the thing you want in the picture to be in colour and then you get colour while everything around is in black and white!

Hope this helped!:mrgreen:


----------



## studiomasti (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice trick.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the input.  Many people do ask how to do this.

On the other hand...so many people have started to do this, that is has become cliche to many photographers...although non photographers still seem to love it.

We call it 'selective coloring' by the way.

Also, a better way of doing it, would be to duplicate the layer, desaturate (or use a better method of converting to black and white), and then create a layer mask and mask off the parts that you want to appear in color.  A layer mask is much easier to work with than just erasing the top layer.


----------

